# Dear uber, your problem is hiring too many millenials.



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

Get rid of them, they are STUPID.

Hire people over 40 with a brain and not an attitude for being subservient.

Stop your millennial scams/designs, they will get you nowhere.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Millennials are hot


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Millennials are hot


I'm a milf/cougar guy so I wouldn't know

I mean think about it, Travis is a gen X and he created one of the greatest ponzi schemes ever.


----------



## sthriftybroke (Aug 23, 2017)

Well that's a bit rude.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

sthriftybroke said:


> Well that's a bit rude.


Crude and rude are a letter away, it's reality.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

So, we can't discriminate against the elderly or minorities or women etc but... I know, let's discriminate against millennials. Are you kitten me right meow? Just cuz they're lazy and entitled and need that designer belt for their vacation at dad's time share? You're a meanie! They have every right to be drivers! They can't wake up for regular jobs. They can't stay awake sometimes due to video game playing. They can't hold down real jobs! They're perfect for uber.. if not uber, what? Lounge at moms house watching Netflix? Come on now...


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

Uber Crack said:


> So, we can't discriminate against the elderly or minorities or women etc but... I know, let's discriminate against millennials. Are you kitten me right meow? Just cuz they're lazy and entitled and need that designer belt for their vacation at dad's time share? You're a meanie! They have every right to be drivers! They can't wake up for regular jobs. They can't stay awake sometimes due to video game playing. They can't hold down real jobs! They're perfect for uber.. if not uber, what? Lounge at moms house watching Netflix? Come on now...


I am not discriminating millennial kids, I am merely making the obvious clearer.

Millennial kids belong in PR and HR positions (that, they can do extremely well), not the hardcore "sly" thinking jobs.


----------



## sthriftybroke (Aug 23, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> So, we can't discriminate against the elderly or minorities or women etc but... I know, let's discriminate against millennials. Are you kitten me right meow? Just cuz they're lazy and entitled and need that designer belt for their vacation at dad's time share? You're a meanie! They have every right to be drivers! They can't wake up for regular jobs. They can't stay awake sometimes due to video game playing. They can't hold down real jobs! They're perfect for uber.. if not uber, what? Lounge at moms house watching Netflix? Come on now...


Or like me, they have depression which screws up any normal sleep schedule, with meds that stop working every threeish months so I would lose any regular job I managed to get. But I know, I'm a lazy entitled millennial


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

The solution to depression is sun and exercise.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

I'm just messing around. It does sound like discrimination to me though. Plus it's generalizing. Some might be great at ubering during college or to help out parents. Some millennials are pretty cool


----------



## sthriftybroke (Aug 23, 2017)

d0n said:


> The solution to depression is sun and exercise.


You've got to be joking. If it was that easy I'd be cured years ago. Instead I'm stuck working for uber living in the room I grew up in.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

sthriftybroke said:


> Or like me, they have depression which screws up any normal sleep schedule, with meds that stop working every threeish months so I would lose any regular job I managed to get. But I know, I'm a lazy entitled millennial


I'm sorry about your depression and I hope you feel better soon or have some good moments when you feel alright . I hope you find uber fun and uplifting (aside from the pay .) but the rest of it 
Hugs


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

sthriftybroke said:


> You've got to be joking. If it was that easy I'd be cured years ago. Instead I'm stuck working for uber living in the room I grew up in.


Do you drink?

Well either way, you need to replace your condition for rage, we live in times where rage isn't welcome (that helps your condition), you are depressed because nothing about the wrongs in your life is making you feel better, try you manipulate your brain into raging about it, instead of feeling like you want to kill yourself.

This is if you aren't drinker, drinkers live in depressive states, ask me all about it =) (you tell your brain what you want, not what it's being led to believe by perception).


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Uber's problem is millenials? Seriously?

Let's suppose for a minute Uber was to permanently deactivate sthriftybroke and all the other young people driving for Uber.

We'd still be left with a company that treats the drivers worse than livestock. A company that accepts the allegations of passengers against drivers as the truth, and provides no method for a driver to refute the falsehoods and clear their name. A company that is in near-constant turmoil because of the corporate culture instilled by its deposed founder. A company that has no morals, no integrity, and no honor.

No sir, millenial drivers are not a problem.


----------



## Igsfire (Sep 28, 2017)

d0n said:


> I am not discriminating millennial kids, I am merely making the obvious clearer.
> 
> Millennial kids belong in PR and HR positions (that, they can do extremely well), not the hardcore "sly" thinking jobs.


Have you seen some of these millenials they can't tell a river from a freeway on a map


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

d0n said:


> Get rid of them, they are STUPID.
> 
> Hire people over 40 with a brain and not an attitude for being subservient.
> 
> Stop your millennial scams/designs, they will get you nowhere.


I am think of getting a car dealers license.
I may order up a 40 foot container of 200c.c. chineese scooters and start selling them to ALL of Ubers Millenial customers.

Give them mobility.

Cheaper than Uber.

On vehicles that cant be used to uber with

Get me a flat bed oilfield truck coming back from Bakersfield empty. . . load him up.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

sthriftybroke said:


> Instead I'm stuck working for uber living in the room I grew up in.


Aren't all millennials still in the room they grew up in? 

I missed the millennial cut off by like 2 years! Whew! Guess that's why I have my shit together!


----------



## ARNK (Feb 20, 2017)

d0n said:


> I am not discriminating millennial kids, I am merely making the obvious clearer.
> 
> Millennial kids belong in PR and HR positions (that, they can do extremely well), not the hardcore "sly" thinking jobs.


Slavery is insanity.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

d0n said:


> I am not discriminating millennial kids, I am merely making the obvious clearer.
> 
> Millennial kids belong in PR and HR positions (that, they can do extremely well), not the hardcore "sly" thinking jobs.


Dang, how come no one told me I could only be hired into PR and HR positions back before I went to college and studied other topics?

There is an incredible amount of discrimination against people based on the years someone is born. I am assumed to be lazy, unable to show up on time, etc. only because of the years I was born in, and apparently even having a record working at other companies with perfect attendance does nothing to rectify the image that I'm just a useless millennial, according to probably half of the HR staff at most places.

The fact that I quit hard working low-paying jobs that keep you glued to a timeclock to do Uber only solidifies in their age-addled minds that I'm useless and can't hold a job!


----------



## ARNK (Feb 20, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Dang, how come no one told me I could only be hired into PR and HR positions back before I went to college and studied other topics?
> 
> There is an incredible amount of discrimination against people based on the years someone is born. I am assumed to be lazy, unable to show up on time, etc. only because of the years I was born in, and apparently even having a record working at other companies with perfect attendance does nothing to rectify the image that I'm just a useless millennial, according to probably half of the HR staff at most places.
> 
> The fact that I quit hard working low-paying jobs that keep you glued to a timeclock to do Uber only solidifies in their age-addled minds that I'm useless and can't hold a job!


Like I said on another thread, all of the millennials I've encountered so far are hard workers (many do think they're hipper than shit though - those I assure you shit is more hip), anyway - the shit stirring OP is just bitter because he realizes now that he's been led astray and bamboozled by the generation before him. Indoctrination complete.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Alex Carlson said:


> Have you seen some of these millenials they can't tell a river from a freeway on a map


HaHaHa! So true. If they didn't have these phones they wouldn't know what to do. The only thing they can 'handcraft' is a wet fart!


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

My point exactly! You don't know what a real job is. The kind of job that everything weighs at least 80 lbs. the kind of job that results in knee surgery, reconstructive shoulder surgery and cortisone shots in the lower back every three months. Millenials for the most part are Str8 up NANCY'S. Don't get butt hurt Nancy


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

d0n said:


> Get rid of them, they are STUPID.


C'mon now, we can't get rid of them. We need a good laugh every now and then. I just can't believe how much of a wimp most millennials have become. Crying and whining about everything. Their feelings get hurt way too easily. Even the commercials on TV depict millennials as pansies.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> C'mon now, we can't get rid of them. We need a good laugh every now and then. I just can't believe how much of a wimp most millennials have become. Crying and whining about everything. Their feelings get hurt way too easily. Even the commercials on TV depict millennials as pansies.


Is this a lugwrench??


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Saltyoldman said:


> Is this a lugwrench??


That's exactly the commercial I was thinking about.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

I spend some mornings driving millennials to work. Raises my spirits to see young folk up and about at sunrise actually going to work instead of still up from partying the night before.

It's dangerous to paint a whole generation with the same broad brush. Yep, there are a lot of millennials that I can do without but there are a lot that I have enjoyed meeting as well.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

MHR said:


> I spend some mornings driving millennials to work. Raises my spirits to see young folk up and about at sunrise actually going to work instead of still up from partying the night before.
> 
> It's dangerous to paint a whole generation with the same broad brush. Yep, there are a lot of millennials that I can do without but there are a lot that I have enjoyed meeting as well.


Absolutely


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Saltyoldman said:


> My point exactly! You don't know what a real job is. The kind of job that everything weighs at least 80 lbs. the kind of job that results in knee surgery, reconstructive shoulder surgery and cortisone shots in the lower back every three months. Millenials for the most part are Str8 up NANCY'S. Don't get butt hurt Nancy


That sounds rather expensive. A life driving for Uber sitting in an airconditioned car on a cushy seat at low pay, but with no reconstructive surgery, might actually break the bank less than a life at a slightly higher pay with such a "real job" that converts cartilage into cash.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> That sounds rather expensive. A life driving for Uber sitting in an airconditioned car on a cushy seat, at low pay, but with no reconstructive surgery, might actually break the bank less than a life at a slightly higher pay with such a "real job" that converts cartilage into cash.


A job like that requires a set of and some skill, which does result in prevailing wages, great medical benefits and a 401k. My real job now is making sure my kids get good grades, have fun in sports and don't turn out like entitled little punks in midtown Reno.


----------



## Awesomeness101 (Jul 19, 2017)

If so much of this wasn't low quality bait I'd be tempted to take a shot at baby boomers, the undisputed worst generation in American history. But I won't.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> So, we can't discriminate against the elderly or minorities or women etc but... I know, let's discriminate against millennials. Are you kitten me right meow? Just cuz they're lazy and entitled and need that designer belt for their vacation at dad's time share? You're a meanie! They have every right to be drivers! They can't wake up for regular jobs. They can't stay awake sometimes due to video game playing. They can't hold down real jobs! They're perfect for uber.. if not uber, what? Lounge at moms house watching Netflix? Come on now...


I see what you did there. Beautifully played.


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

Im a milennial, a black milennial. I find your message ignorant.



Cableguynoe said:


> Aren't all millennials still in the room they grew up in?
> 
> I missed the millennial cut off by like 2 years! Whew! Guess that's why I have my shit together!


No...it just means your old



Saltyoldman said:


> A job like that requires a set of and some skill, which does result in prevailing wages, great medical benefits and a 401k. My real job now is making sure my kids get good grades, have fun in sports and don't turn out like entitled little punks in midtown Reno.


You really are a saltyoldman huh? If your a troll you perfected it.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Shakur said:


> Im a milennial, a black milennial. I find your message ignorant.
> 
> No...it just means your old
> 
> You really are a saltyoldman huh? If your a troll you perfected it.


I'm very proud of you! I have something for you


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

d0n said:


> Get rid of them, they are STUPID.
> 
> Hire people over 40 with a brain and not an attitude for being subservient.
> 
> Stop your millennial scams/designs, they will get you nowhere.


I agree,
I dodged the mellenial bullet,

I turned 18 in 1999 so.. barely i might technically be one, i'm probably on the fence to be honest.

I'm a millennial and 95% of us are a bunch of fricken morons with our heads stuck up our google that we think our own $((% smells like roses.

No common sense, no curtesy for tipping...

Really anyone younger than me is just entirely too stupid to live in the society my parents built...

I know how to do things like navigate with a MAP and use a payphone so really I can both operate modern technology and i'm not too stupid to live without it. So that makes me NOT a millennial. (at least in my opinion)

Mellenials really are the worst generation. The free love generation stood for something, the greatest generation destroyed the pre-modern world and rebuilt it.

Mellenials are just all about ME ME ME, I I I.

Get your heads out of your %^&& and understand that the world isn't all about you.

Taxis are expensive, just like going out to eat..

Get over it...


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

d0n said:


> The solution to depression is sun and exercise.


Not for everyone. That is such an ignorant blanket statement


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> I agree,
> I dodged the mellenial bullet,
> 
> I turned 18 in 1999 so.. barely i might technically be one, i'm probably on the fence to be honest.
> ...


18 in 1999? 1980s birthdate? Ew. Naw you missed it, your old as dirt already, honestly you only doing this for extra money right (uber) ? You qualify for social security benefits by now I think?


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Shakur said:


> 18 in 1999? 1980s birthdate? Ew. Naw you missed it, your old as dirt already, honestly you only doing this for extra money right (uber) ? You qualify for social security benefits by now I think?


Isn't that what the kids call oldism?


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Alex Carlson said:


> Have you seen some of these millenials they can't tell a river from a freeway on a map


Some of the millenials I know couldn't rebuild a Rochester QuadraJet or set the gap and dwell on a set of points if their lives depended on it. They have no idea what a timing light is or how it works.

I know almost nothing about swapping fuel injectors, or the difference between a hot wire air flow sensor, a cold wire air flow sensor, and a Karman vortex sensor. God help me if I ever have to log in through the OBD port and reflash the ECM.

It doesnt mean I'm smart and they're stupid, or vice versa - we just have different sets of skills.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I rode about a dozen ubers here on business in west palm beach. 11 of them were over 40. 7 were retirement age. 10 of them were Latino. All men.

3 weeks ago I rode about the same amount in Atlanta. 10 of them were over 40. Handful retirement age. 11 of them black. All rated 4.7 or lower while I maintained a 4.94 while driving in Atlanta (Asian Caucasian mix) thought that was interesting. All men.



Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> I agree,
> I dodged the mellenial bullet,
> 
> I turned 18 in 1999 so.. barely i might technically be one, i'm probably on the fence to be honest.
> ...


You are 100% a millenial. You stinking millenial!!! You sicken me!!!


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

sthriftybroke said:


> You've got to be joking. If it was that easy I'd be cured years ago. Instead I'm stuck working for uber living in the room I grew up in.


 Hopefully that person is kidding, if not they are obviously clueless. Please don't think that anyone with a brain actually believes that nonsense - I wish it was that easy; you and I know it's absolutely not.



d0n said:


> Do you drink?
> 
> Well either way, you need to replace your condition for rage, we live in times where rage isn't welcome (that helps your condition), you are depressed because nothing about the wrongs in your life is making you feel better, try you manipulate your brain into raging about it, instead of feeling like you want to kill yourself.
> 
> This is if you aren't drinker, drinkers live in depressive states, ask me all about it =) (you tell your brain what you want, not what it's being led to believe by perception).


What in the effing F are you babbling about? You sound like a GD psycho who is beyond delusional. I can't tell if you're kidding or serious, but either way everything you're pontificating about is beyond ridiculous.

Please educate yourself a bit....maybe you'll be able to do something useful with your time besides writing comments that make zero sense.

Yikes. That's all I can say at this point....just, yikes.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

You fortunate bastid


----------



## Hhggh (Jun 24, 2017)

sthriftybroke said:


> Or like me, they have depression which screws up any normal sleep schedule, with meds that stop working every threeish months so I would lose any regular job I managed to get. But I know, I'm a lazy entitled millennial


Stop taking anti depressants. Also, not sure if you're on it, but quit the birth control too if you're on it.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Eh, millenials are either apathetic hippies or psychopathic sociopaths.

You foggies have little clue of what's really going to happen when we really take over.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Hhggh said:


> Lol sounds like you sold your body to a company who doesn't give a shit about you. Maybe millenials are just too smart for that. Ha


Hey snowflake,
Don't mistake avoiding hard work for being smart. Do those pants come in a mans size whistle britches?


----------



## Hhggh (Jun 24, 2017)

Saltyoldman said:


> Hey snowflake,
> Don't mistake avoiding hard work for being smart. Do those pants come in a mans size whistle britches?


 Lol I'd say avoiding work that's going to out you in that situation is without a doubt smart.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

Some of my favorite people are millennials - my kids & their friends. And honestly, they give me hope that perhaps this world could actually be a better place one day. 

I'm generation X - the most degenerate generation ever that no one gives a damn about. Not large enough to have a political impact, not enough wealth to influence anyone - we slacked off and gave up trying to undue the damage the baby boomers (the 'I got mine so screw you' generation) have done to both the economy and the environment and we're just trying to survive. 

Generation X makes up the bulk of the uber drivers. We need it because the damn baby boomers won't retire so we can move into decent jobs - by the time they do, those positions go to millennials because they have the skills & drive that we lack. We're tired. We're the ones with no retirement, still paying on our student loans, worrying about how we're going to manage to take care of our parents and launch our kids into the world at the same time. We're signing up for uber in droves. 

But hey - at least we grew up on some darn good music & drugs. And we have an amazing capacity to say 'f*ck it' and resign ourselves to this lot in life.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Excuses, excuses , excuses, life does not owe anyone anything, if you chose to make yourself a victim because your lazy, uneducated, or just plain stupid that's your problem. No one puts a gun to your head and makes you make the choices you make, so stop whining and get some education and get out of your moms basement.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Hhggh said:


> Stop taking anti depressants. Also, not sure if you're on it, but quit the birth control too if you're on it.


Are you ANOTHER know-it-all or is this the OP under a different name?

Please stop giving medical advice when you know NOTHING about he issue at hand. Many people are still alive and well due to antidepressants and your comments sound beyond idiotic.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

peteyvavs said:


> stop whining and get some education.


This is part of the myth that led many millennials to pursue education when they should have been pursuing jobs. Millenials are probably over-educated if anything.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

d0n said:


> I'm a milf/cougar guy so I wouldn't know
> 
> I mean think about it, Travis is a gen X and he created one of the greatest ponzi schemes ever.


You're also an _NLR..._just sayin.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> This is part of the myth that led many millennials to pursue education when they should have been pursuing jobs. Millenials are probably over-educated if anything.


Honestly i remember having my first job at 16, my little sister didn't have one until she was in college and that was an internship.

Funny how things change and a few years make such a big difference. She's also the baby of the family.

Personally, I just recently took a sick day instead of sucking it up and getting on meds to make it through the day (as I have done in the past). I'm finding the older I get, the more I gravitate towards millenal behavior because overeducated people can't be all wrong.


----------



## Brett090 (Jun 5, 2017)

If you boomers actually went somewhere in your life instead of ruining the economy you wouldn’t have to do uber at all.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Saltyoldman said:


> Hey snowflake,
> Don't mistake avoiding hard work for being smart. Do those pants come in a mans size whistle britches?


Good lord...

I'll bet tgat you know...

What it means when...

You ask why...

And the answer IS...

Cat for...make whisle britches...8>)

Rakos


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

sthriftybroke said:


> You've got to be joking. If it was that easy I'd be cured years ago. Instead I'm stuck working for uber living in the room I grew up in.


in Detroit.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

grayspinner said:


> Some of my favorite people are millennials - my kids & their friends. And honestly, they give me hope that perhaps this world could actually be a better place one day.
> 
> I'm generation X - the most degenerate generation ever that no one gives a damn about. Not large enough to have a political impact, not enough wealth to influence anyone - we slacked off and gave up trying to undue the damage the baby boomers (the 'I got mine so screw you' generation) have done to both the economy and the environment and we're just trying to survive.
> 
> ...


Awesome and insightful


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

Totally. Let's hire more elderly drivers that don't know how to work a smart phone


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

U guys still on millenials? How bout them post millenials pooping their pants.
Everyone in my generation is the same as everyome else too. What about those babies at the cutoff date between the gens, crowning at 11:57pm and getting rinsed off at 12:03 am? They probably can't use a wrench _and _they poop their pants. Fortuneately they all seem smarter than to believe entertainment stereotypes promulgated on the cable tv that the older left/right believing, "them millenials" griping gens haven't learned not to do yet.


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

Hhggh said:


> Stop taking anti depressants. Also, not sure if you're on it, but quit the birth control too if you're on it.


Wow. Doctor Uber. Why driver for Uber when you can clearly make more $$ starting your private practice with your great medical license.



Trafficat said:


> This is part of the myth that led many millennials to pursue education when they should have been pursuing jobs. Millenials are probably over-educated if anything.


You can educate yourself without going to school. God forbid someone actually learn something about a subject before they start acting like they know how to fix everyone's problems.

Just because antidepressants didn't work for you doesn't mean they are not life saving treatment for someone else.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> This is part of the myth that led many millennials to pursue education when they should have been pursuing jobs. Millenials are probably over-educated if anything.


Professional students


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

MHR said:


> I spend some mornings driving millennials to work. Raises my spirits to see young folk up and about at sunrise actually going to work instead of still up from partying the night before.
> 
> It's dangerous to paint a whole generation with the same broad brush. Yep, there are a lot of millennials that I can do without but there are a lot that I have enjoyed meeting as well.


In Orlando.. anyone with a job halfway resembling a career is going to own their own car. Since Disney opened it's doors here, Taxis have been for the drunks and the tourists... A few poor people get driven around the hood but for a lot of years that was the demographics..

Still, most people with a successful career, they own their own car, drive themselves to work. The working poor will either own a car, or take a bus.

For decades taxis have been this luxury that no one could afford to take unless they couldn't drive themselves around. A 20 minute commute to work is outside of the bounds of being affordable for the locals in a taxi. It takes about 20+ minutes to get from the theme parks to ANYWHERE.. so that should tell you how that goes..

The industry went from the locals only hiring cars to go to/from the airport and when they were too Shnit-faced to drive, to these mellenials taking ubers everywhere...

Uber HAS grown the local for-hire industry a lot, but I suspect it's artificial inflation from the super bargain bin rates, and once those go away it will spiral until it collapses.



Shakur said:


> 18 in 1999? 1980s birthdate? Ew. Naw you missed it, your old as dirt already, honestly you only doing this for extra money right (uber) ? You qualify for social security benefits by now I think?


I'm a disabled vet, While i CAN live on just my disability checks, I could afford basically just Top Ramen and Natural light Ice for dinner.
I saved basically every dime i earned during my umpteen combat deployments and bought a house with it in Florida. Low property tax, low utilities, no state income tax, health insurance for life...

I'd prefer the luxuries of being able to afford to eat well and drink the good stuff.

So while I don't strictly NEED to work, I do anyway... in part because it keeps me from getting bored, and part so I can live a little better.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Hhggh said:


> Lol I'd say avoiding work that's going to out you in that situation is without a doubt smart.


Words Words Words Blah Blah Blah. That's part of the problem, more workie less talkie grommet


----------



## Bad Breath (Oct 2, 2017)

Strange Fruit said:


> U guys still on millenials? How bout them post millenials pooping their pants...


The post millenials, Gen Z, are also being called Zillenials which is making the Gen Ys / Millies cry cos they're meant to be the special ones, they want Gen Z to be called iGen (yes really).


----------



## Hhggh (Jun 24, 2017)

Julescase said:


> Are you ANOTHER know-it-all or is this the OP under a different name?
> 
> Please stop giving medical advice when you know NOTHING about he issue at hand. Many people are still alive and well due to antidepressants and your comments sound beyond idiotic.


And a lot of people are dead or permanently ****ed up because of them. Read up on some studies on antidepressants and birth control. There is an extremely high rate of adverse side effects and when they try to control their samples to avoid it.



Ezridax said:


> Wow. Doctor Uber. Why driver for Uber when you can clearly make more $$ starting your private practice with your great medical license.
> 
> You can educate yourself without going to school. God forbid someone actually learn something about a subject before they start acting like they know how to fix everyone's problems.
> 
> Just because antidepressants didn't work for you doesn't mean they are not life saving treatment for someone else.


Lol are you joking or did you just completely contradict yourself in three sentences without realizing it?


----------



## Bad Breath (Oct 2, 2017)

Awesomeness101 said:


> If so much of this wasn't low quality bait I'd be tempted to take a shot at baby boomers, the undisputed worst generation in American history. But I won't.


Hilarious. A more perfect, whiney, passive-aggressive Millenial statement would be hard to write. And it's not even being ironic! (Epic.)


----------



## Awesomeness101 (Jul 19, 2017)

Bad Breath said:


> Hilarious. A more perfect, whiney, passive-aggressive Millenial statement would be hard to write. And it's not even being ironic! (Epic.)


----------



## sss (Jul 12, 2015)

Millenials are good because they won't take Uber's shit.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Every generation becomes that "stay off my lawn" generation. Check out old flicks from the 60s and you'll see middle aged people berating young people with long hair who liked soul and rock music and protested the Vietnam conflict. 

Fast forward 20 years & those same long haired hippies who were maligned by society are now complaining about this new Hip-Hop culture and rap music, screaming at the top of their lungs that it isn't music, completely missing the irony that THEIR parents used to say the same to them.

People who grew up in the new Hip-Hop culture 20 years ago are now trashing trap music & other new offshoots of original rap, saying it's garbage & not real music. 

We all eventually become our grandparents. Gonna be interesting to see Millenials start to criticize younger gens in about 25 years.


----------



## Cliff Burton (Jul 9, 2017)

grayspinner said:


> Some of my favorite people are millennials - my kids & their friends. And honestly, they give me hope that perhaps this world could actually be a better place one day.
> 
> I'm generation X - the most degenerate generation ever that no one gives a damn about. Not large enough to have a political impact, not enough wealth to influence anyone - we slacked off and gave up trying to undue the damage the baby boomers (the 'I got mine so screw you' generation) have done to both the economy and the environment and we're just trying to survive.
> 
> ...


This is the best explanation of Gen X I have ever seem. Bravo my man.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> This is part of the myth that led many millennials to pursue education when they should have been pursuing jobs. Millenials are probably over-educated if anything.


Education is not limited to a paper degree. Trade schools are excellent educations at a fraction of the price.

Being an Uber driver is about as low, as far as education required, as flipping burgers. You dont even need to speak English to Uber.

Education, to include learning a trade, is the key to success.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Trade schools are better education probably. Lots of guys with 4 year+ degrees doing Uber, working as Baristas, etc... Not many people that I know of that are certified welders who are working minimum wage.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Woohaa said:


> Every generation becomes that "stay off my lawn" generation. Check out old flicks from the 60s and you'll see middle aged people berating young people with long hair who liked soul and rock music and protested the Vietnam conflict.
> 
> Fast forward 20 years & those same long haired hippies who were maligned by society are now complaining about this new Hip-Hop culture and rap music, screaming at the top of their lungs that it isn't music, completely missing the irony that THEIR parents used to say the same to them.
> 
> ...


It will all be spanish music by then.



Trafficat said:


> Trade schools are better education probably. Lots of guys with 4 year+ degrees doing Uber, working as Baristas, etc... Not many people that I know of that are certified welders who are working minimum wage.


Nope.
$28.00 hr starting pay.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Really anyone younger than me is just entirely too stupid to live in the society *my parents built.*..


Duuude. What are their names?


----------



## Getyourlife (Feb 21, 2016)

Uber Crack said:


> I'm sorry about your depression and I hope you feel better soon (or have some good moments when you feel alright) I hope you find uber fun and uplifting (aside from the pay .) but the rest of it
> Hugs





Uber Crack said:


> I'm sorry about your depression and I hope you feel better soon or have some good moments when you feel alright . I hope you find uber fun and uplifting (aside from the pay .) but the rest of it
> Hugs


(Or have some good moments when u feel alright)
Not only do u get it. That's the realest shit I've read all day.
(In my 2pac voice)



d0n said:


> The solution to depression is sun and exercise.


Maybe not the solution but it sure helps in the fight. If u are doing anything to fight it, you're winning.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

Woohaa said:


> Every generation becomes that "stay off my lawn" generation. Check out old flicks from the 60s and you'll see middle aged people berating young people with long hair who liked soul and rock music and protested the Vietnam conflict.
> 
> Fast forward 20 years & those same long haired hippies who were maligned by society are now complaining about this new Hip-Hop culture and rap music, screaming at the top of their lungs that it isn't music, completely missing the irony that THEIR parents used to say the same to them.
> 
> ...


Ikr:


Bad Breath said:


> And it's not even being ironic!


----------



## GrinsNgiggles (Oct 11, 2016)

d0n said:


> I'm a milf/cougar guy so I wouldn't know
> 
> I mean think about it, Travis is a gen X and he created one of the greatest ponzi schemes ever.


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U (Apr 2, 2017)

Spotscat said:


> Uber's problem is millenials? Seriously?
> 
> Let's suppose for a minute Uber was to permanently deactivate sthriftybroke and all the other young people driving for Uber.
> 
> ...


Uhhh it's the millennials that dream up the scams

Here is a scary thought, it will be a millennial that decides if you live or die once we get communist medical system. If you live in California, Gavin Newsom will be next Gov and communist medicine is top on his agenda so good luck.



tohunt4me said:


> It will all be spanish music by then.
> 
> Nope.
> $28.00 hr starting pay.


Nope Arabic and music will be illegal only thing close to music will be the call to prayer. Just look at Europe now!


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

If you were born before the 90s your old, plain and simple.

Lettuce shine !!


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U (Apr 2, 2017)

Shakur said:


> If you were born before the 90s your old, plain and simple.
> 
> Lettuce shine !!


Scary thought millennials will be the ones making decisions about whether you live or die once the single payer medical system is in place.


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

Safe_Driver_4_U said:


> Scary thought millennials will be the ones making decisions about whether you live or die once the single payer medical system is in place.


We know if you've been naughty or nice, it's not too late to give up all your jobs and retire hoarders, we may spare you mercy then


----------

